

Introducing: Django-IDE - martincerdeira
https://github.com/mcerdeira/django-ide
A web based IDE for django projects.
======
davej
I don't really see the point, it's basically just a web interface for the
`manage.py startproject` command. It also includes the ace text editor but
that's pretty easy to get up and running without Django-IDE.

If Django-IDE included something like an interface for building an app's
models and managing the URL routes then perhaps it would be something to talk
about.

~~~
martincerdeira
That's true. The point it is not being a web interface for manage.py, but, I
have to start with something! =) Future versions will include a visual code
debugger (i am currently working on that) and other cool stuff, like the one
you mentioned.

------
snos
Isn't it common practice to gitignore the *.pyc files?

~~~
martincerdeira
Yes, i upload the project to GitHub in a rush and, I forgot to do it. Thanks!

------
dguaraglia
Hmm, I don't know. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be nasty, but this
looks to me like wasted effort. Who is the target audience for this project?

Most Django/Python programmers are prone to have a setup they already
comfortable with. It'd require _a lot_ of nice features for me to ditch the
comfort of my highly-customized Vim and a command line where I can do anything
I want. Not even Eclipse did it for me (coming from .NET as I did I was really
looking into finding a 'do-it-all' IDE when I first started.)

Anyway, I don't want to be the one to discourage you, so take my criticism
with a grain of salt :)

------
crcsmnky
The idea of a Django-centric development environment is interesting, but I'm
not entirely sure what this is offering over the usual terminal + editor +
browser setup. That's not to say I don't think an IDE would be useful, I think
it would. It could integrate several popular Django debug tools, database
tools and (if your into it) some WSYWIG HTML tools.

I would love to have see the README updated with some idea of what the
developer's long term vision for this project is. That might generate more
interest and constructive feedback for the community and developer.

~~~
martincerdeira
Thanks a lot for the advice! I will include a roadmap, and, I love to hear
ideas from you guys, thanks a lot!

------
Hovertruck
I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong, but when I first ran it I landed on
an error page. Then I tried to open one of my existing projects. It tells me
to select the project folder, but the file uploader wants me to select a
single file, so I can't do it. Then I tried to start a new project, but it
just says "An error occured, please contact the administrator."

~~~
martincerdeira
Yes, I am not currently supporting open existing projects. I will, but, not
yet. Sorry. That is because I am using a project file (a .pdb) with some
configuration in it. I do not love the idea, I may change that, but, later.

The error you are getting later, it is a message from bottle. Do you see any
log on the console where you launch it?

You may see something like:

======================================================= Django IDE Launched on
<http://localhost:8080/django-ide>
=======================================================

and below, some debug information.

Anyway, this is a really early beta version, so it is very buggy!! And I need
to test it in other environments. I only use Firefox, and I test it a little
on linux and the rest on windows. That's why I really need some help!!

------
chucknthem
I applaud the initiative, but this has a long way to go before it adds more
value than the effort you put in to set it up and switch over from your
existing editor. By far the best python/django IDE is pycharm. It's free for
open source developers, and a small price to pay for anyone serious about
python based web development.

------
sc68cal
I love that it's written with Bottle! I think that the other devs will get a
kick out of that.

------
josephmisiti
i haven't tried this yet, but the idea of a web-based django IDE sounds
intriguing ..

------
zbruhnke
getting a 500 error

